# Indoor Onroad carpet racing @ HobbyStopWest



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

The Toledo track will have there Onroad layout set up for the next two weeks starting this Friday, 5-31-13. Doors open at 10am every day. So far, it sounds like there will be some F1 racers there on Friday early. The new carpet was installed just this year in September. There phone number is 419-471-1108.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm definitely coming down for some practice.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Guess this is not true. I know somebody that went today and told its oval only. Glad they wasted the trip before I did.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*RCGT Wheels for Sale*

I see there is renewed interest in RCGT racing at Hobby Stop West. The class runs touring car chassis with sport car style bodies and HPI 26mm wide tires.

I have 2 bins of brand new, unused 26mm wide touring car wheels for sale if any one is interested. 

$8/set of 4. 

All of the wheels are from Tamiya 1/10th scale kits and I have 10+ different styles. I will bring them to the track next Sunday, Nov 17th, if anyone is interested. 

Erik


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Edit response


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Any info on your UF1 Midwest race on the 23rd?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*UF1 Midwest Series Race*

Hi guys,

The race this Saturday Nov. 23rd is upon us. Doors open at 9 with racing starting about Noon. $20 per car with a free set on Pardus Wheels with your entry fee. 

This is our 2nd year for the series and we like the different race format with 3 minute qualifiers and 15 minute main races.

Hope to see you here!

Pat Falgout
Owner
Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, Ohio 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]
www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*FS: Fantom 2S 5000 LIPO Pack w/deans plug- NIB*

I accidently picked up a brand new Fantom Racing 2S LIPO pack for my VTA car with the wrong plug, Dean's Plug as opposed to 4mm bullet connectors. It is still in the sealed bag. 

below are the specs on Fantom's web site.
http://www.fantomracing.com/proddeta...prod=FAN26180D


Would work great for VTA, RCGT, F1, 17.5 or anything that needs a 2S LIPO.


$45 if interested. I will bring it to the track this weekend and next.

I paid $53 + tax, but return shipping will cost $5 or so plus the added risk of losing it during transit. If no interest in a week or so, I will try to return it and eat the shipping costs and take my chances.

Erik


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Erik,
I am interested if you still have the pack. I plan to be out middle of this week.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

sorry, the pack sold just before Christmas.


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Will you be open this Sunday for practice?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Brian McGreevy said:


> Will you be open this Sunday for practice?


Sunday is on road race day, doors open at 9, racing at 11ish. Practice is after, if time permits.


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Even better! Thanks.


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Is there open practice on Thursday? I couldn't make it Sunday - work conflict.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Brian,

:wave: Open 10am to 8pm for Open practice on Thursday. $5 for 1/2 day $10 for all day come and go! 

Should be set up for roadcourse!

Pat Falgout
Owner 
Hobby Stop West


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome! I will see you then for a full day of practice.


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you guys for a very hospitable day of practice. I had fun and got a lot done on my first time at the track.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*FS: RCGT Xray T3 2012 roller, Electronics*

If anyone is interested, I plan to sell my RCGT car shortly. It is an XRAY T3 T2012 model. Will include a few spare parts and the body. Needs electronics, wheels/tires.

$200 with the X-ray shocks
$250 with the Tamiya TRF shocks

Planning to race a Tamiya 417 in the class and need to clear out some gear. I will also have a few other items that I am selling

$50 - Novak Ballistic 25.5 VTA motor (ran 10 times)
$50 - Novak GTB2 ESC (ran 10 times)
$40 - Fanton ION3 17.5 motor
$40 - Fanton ION2 17.5 motor


PM or email for details.

Erik


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Who's racing this Sunday?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You guys racing this year? What's up?

chuck


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

I hear racing starts on Sunday, Oct 12th for on-road. Oval will start up the day before, Oct 11th. Doors usually open at 9am with racining starting between 11am-noon.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

1st week of the indoor racing season at Hobby Stop West this weekend went quite well. They ran VTA, USGT, F1 and 17.5 sedan. The changes to the track (larger overall length) and fresh white boards were greatly appreciated. Also, all the cars had to go through tech for battery voltage (8.4V), ride height, motor impedence and weight (see below).

VTA - 1550g
F1 - 1050g
USGT - 1450g
17.5 - 1380g

I think this helped dispell the illusion of certain racers gaining an advantage through one thing or another. It went very smoothly and was a nice step going forward. I hope to see more racers at the track in the weeks to come.

Also, F1 cars can run the Tamiya TCS (pit), Pardus or other rubber tires. The only race that will require the more expensive Tamiya TCS tires will be the UF1 race held in January. Vehicle weight, motor impedence and battery voltage were enforced for F1, same as the other classes.

Erik


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Track have a website?


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

they have a facebook page - search hobby stop west.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

ewippler said:


> 1st week of the indoor racing season at Hobby Stop West this weekend went quite well. They ran VTA, USGT, F1 and 17.5 sedan. The changes to the track (larger overall length) and fresh white boards were greatly appreciated. Also, all the cars had to go through tech for battery voltage (8.4V), ride height, motor impedence and weight (see below).
> 
> VTA - 1550g
> F1 - 1050g
> ...


and Erik still won w/o anyone saying he was cheating. lol. it was great to get back to some carpet racing. the improvements are very nice to an already great facility. hope to see some more people out to race in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Any chance you will be open Wednesday the 22nd for road course practice? I am heading out of town and will be taking Rt80 right past you guys in the process. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris, not sure how often anybody from the track is on here. The owner said usually the road course is set up Sunday-Thursday and oval Friday & saturday. Best to cell them, or they do monitor the facebook page often.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank Adam. I'll do that. 

No FB for me... probably one of the last people with internet that ISN'T on FB.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*For Sale: Tamiya Touring Car Wheels (RCGT)*

If anyone is interested, I have several bins of 1/10th scale Tamiya Touring Car wheels for sale that will work great for RCGT that I am planning to sell. I have both 24mm wide and 26mm wide wheels and they will fit almost all TC models raced today.

Asking $6-10 for a set of 4 wheels, depending on the style and color. See the pictures below and let me know if you are interested - I will have them with me on Sunday, Nov 2nd, if you want to take a look.

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*For Sale: Assorted Fantom 2S Lipo packs*

Also, if any of the local racers are interested, I am selling off a few of my 2S lipo packs. All are Fantom performance models with bullet connectors (except were noted) and will fit a variaty of vehicles and classes. All where charged using a pro level charger, charged no higher than 10A and still work great. I just have too many scattered over different sizes and need to clean some out.

5000 standard - VTA pack: $25
4500 Shorty - F1, VTA, Touring - $30
4600 Shorty - F1, VTA, Touring - $25
6500 standard (deans plugs) - $50
6500 standard (deans plugs) - $50

I will be at the track racing on-road on 11/12 and 11/19. If interested, I can charge them up and let you try them out first hand.

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

On Road racing resumed for 2015-2016 indoor season this past weekend. Hope to see everyone there on Sunday, October 11th


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

racing on sunday - Can't Wait


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

*Onroad Racing at Hobby Stop West - Toledo, OH*

Wanted to let everyone know that onroad racing has started up again for the 2015-2016 indoor season at Hobby Stop Racing. Classes that are currently running include the following:

17.5 Sedan
USGT (21.5 sedan with sports car bodies)
VTA (25.5)
F1 (21.5)

Other classes are welcome as long as there are 2-3 people on race day to compete. All classes are tech'ed for weight, motor, battery voltage to make sure there is a equal playing field.

Racing takes places each Sunday and starts at noon. doors open at 9am. call the shop (419-471-1108) for additional store and practice hours.

Hobby Stop West
Located in: Great Eastern Shopping Plaza
2676 Woodville Rd
Northwood, OH 43619
https://www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until onroad racing again. Can't wait. 

USGT and F1 cars are ready to go. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past Sunday. 

Had a strong field of VTA, USGT (2 heats each) as well as 17.5 sedan and F1. The 1/8th scale gas racers should appear from their summer slumber to join in the fun. 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

There might be several of us from The Gate coming on Sunday.


chuck


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

A couple of us from Summit will be there also. See you Sunday. 
Sam


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds great  the more people the better. See everyone on Sunday (doors open at 9am).

Erik


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Is there a spec tire for tc? Either official or a gentlemans agreement? Is the preferred tire available at the track?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Is there a spec tire for tc? Either official or a gentlemans agreement? Is the preferred tire available at the track?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Thats a good question. I beleive it is open tire, but most of the guys will run the Sorex 28 or 32s. I personally like having a spec tire to keep things consistant, but only if the spec tire actually works on the racing surface. I remember racing Jaco Blue tires as the spec, but they would change drastically from one set to the next. Very frustating, especially if you purchased a set of the inferior batch.

USGT runs the Ride spec tire (rim type is optional) and VTA runs the HPI treaded VTA "D" tire. Both of these tire types last many weeks of racing and hook up fairly well once broken in.

Hope to see you on Sunday 
Erik


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Mike and I are on jacos mainly. Sweeps on occasion


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

I would stick with the Jacos and you will do well. Are they 28R, 30R or 32R? Seems 28R works well in the 1st 2 qualifiers and 30 or 32R later in the day as grip builds. Last week there were several TRs in the 3rd qual and main, but that could have been a function of car setup. 

FYI - I am prepping a car to race in the faster TC class and hope to have it ready by early Nov. Plan to run it with USGT bodies to practice for a race I plan to attend in early 2016.

Erik


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

ewippler said:


> I would stick with the Jacos and you will do well. Are they 28R, 30R or 32R? Seems 28R works well in the 1st 2 qualifiers and 30 or 32R later in the day as grip builds. Last week there were several TRs in the 3rd qual and main, but that could have been a function of car setup.
> 
> FYI - I am prepping a car to race in the faster TC class and hope to have it ready by early Nov. Plan to run it with USGT bodies to practice for a race I plan to attend in early 2016.
> 
> Erik


there were only two out of the five of us traction rolling. and they were fairly new drivers if I recall correctly. my car was good all day, just not the driver. I'm still getting my carpet legs back. gonna take a few weeks to get the dirt offroad out of my system.


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

You're not doing anyone any favors by allowing tires softer than 32 in sedan classes. The softer compounds may be a few tenths faster when they're new but they don't last nearly as long and end up costing anyone that wants to be competitive more money because they have to keep buying more tires. Also any big race will be a spec tire with 32 or maybe even 36 tires, and lots of good you did yourself by getting your car dialed in on soft tires.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, one more question since it's a 3 hour drive one way... What time do things generally wrap up on Sundays?

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Between 4 and 5 usually.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

anr211 said:


> You're not doing anyone any favors by allowing tires softer than 32 in sedan classes. The softer compounds may be a few tenths faster when they're new but they don't last nearly as long and end up costing anyone that wants to be competitive more money because they have to keep buying more tires. Also any big race will be a spec tire with 32 or maybe even 36 tires, and lots of good you did yourself by getting your car dialed in on soft tires.


no doubt. Tires were part of the reason i transitioned to F1, VTA and USGT the last few years. I can run competive times on tires for 8-10 race days (much more for F1) as opossed to 2-3 for 17.5 sedan. The 32R spec tires really didn't help as those tires had 1-2 really fast runs and maybe 16-20 slightly compromised runs before falling off a cliff. The really fast guys were buying a new set for each race day and then using the remainder of their less then optimal life for practice days. I chose not to keep up and save my money by running a different class.

It is just club racing, but I understand tires can make the car faster, but at a price. Same goes for the latest motor, batteries, body, racing chassis, etc. Key is to have fun 

Anyway, hope to see everyone on Sunday


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Some good racing at HSW this past weekend. Two full heats of VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC. Plus 6 car feild in F1.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past weekend. 7 full heats: 2 each for VTA, USGT, 17.5 sedan and 1 heat of F1 cars. The racing was very close in all classes.

Next week the local gas racers plan to attend, so I expect the numbers to increase. 

The track layout will switch starting on Nov 1st and should stay up for the entire month of Nov. 

Hope to see everyone at the track on Sunday 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

onroad racing in 3 more days! New layout, can't wait


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry I didn't make it last weekend, sounds like some great racing. I'll be up there in a couple of weeks for sure.


chuck


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great day of On-road Racing on Sunday. Had 6 heats, 2VTA, 2USGT, 1 F1 and 1 17.5 sedan. New track layout was challenging at first, especially as the grip was low, but started to flow very well near the end of the day. Good time by all. 

Hope to see everyone on Sunday Nov 8th


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until on-road racing . doors open at 9am and racing will start at noon. Hope to see everyone there.

Erik

BTW - Last week, tech was enforced for weight, battery voltage and motor impedance.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

great turn out this past Sunday for on-road racing. Had 5 heats of VTA, F1, USGT and 17.5 sedan. There was an epic F1 A-main with the top two cars separated by less than 1sec for the entire 6min. Some extremely close open wheeled racing with multiple lead changes throughout the full 6min race distance. Hope to see everyone again next weekend 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until on-road racing . 

Based on the last weeks racing, looikg forward to some close F1 and USGT racing.

I also plan to have my 17.5 sedan to race 

Doors open at 9am and racing will start at noon. Hope to see everyone there.

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Another great turn out this past Sunday of On-road Racing in Toledo. We had 8 full heats of racers.

VTA (x2)
F1
1/12th Scale
USGT (x2)
17.5 sedan (x2)

Hope to see everyone at the track next weekend 

Erik


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Speed Control arrived today. 102 should be ready for Monkey screaming next Sunday. Now just need to paint a body


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds good. Look forward to the F1 challange. I also have a TRF102 chassis for Pete that I will delivery on Sunday. 

Hopefully if we can get Matt and Dave Barry to race, we will have a full 10 car field again 

See everyone on Sunday !!

Erik


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Sam and I will be racing this Sunday also. so there's two more f1 cars.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

edonsohc said:


> I think Sam and I will be racing this Sunday also. so there's two more f1 cars.


Outstanding. 

I tried to race 3 classes on Sunday, but will liekly back it down to 2 for coming weeks. Just not enough time to work on the cars, especially when one has crash damage


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until on road racing on Sunday  

We should have a really strong field of F1 cars The guys from Fort Wayne should be in attendance and Ted has his new car together. Should be two full heats...

Hope to see everyone there. 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past week of on onroad racing. 7 full heats and several new and familiar faces coming out to race.

VTA (x2)
F1 (x2)
USGT (x2)
17.5 

Thanks to all that were able to brave out first winter weather and come out to race. Hope to see everyone this coming Sunday. Also, the track should be open all day Friday for practice.

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past week of on onroad racing. 6 full heats:

VTA
F1 (x2)
USGT (x2)
17.5 

Considering the Indoor champs and all of the family festivities, it was a great turnout with some really close racing. The 17.5 A-main was an epic battle right down to the last straight away!

Remember, there will be a new layout next week to challenge everyone. Hope to see everyone next Sunday 

Erik


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Any 12th scales show up? Also, did they come to a gentleman's agreement about TC tires?


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Adam B said:


> Any 12th scales show up? Also, did they come to a gentleman's agreement about TC tires?


There have been a few. There is some traction for several racers to get the 1/12th scale going again. Lon has one and was testing on Sunday. looks likle 17.5 and spec CRC tires for now. 

Adam, hope to see you at the track again 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days to on-road racing. Hope to see everyone there - maybe a few 1/12th scales will race as well 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

We had a new track layout (kept the same for all December) and a great turn out this past week for onroad racing. 7 full heats:

VTA (x2)
F1 (x2)
USGT (x2)
17.5 

We had several guys come out of summer hibernation to race F1.

Also, there were 3-4 1/12th scale racers floating around in the pits and practice, so I expect there will be enough to race on Sunday. See you then !!

Erik


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably at least 2 of us coming down from Michigan with 12th scales as well. See you Sunday!


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

excellent. The more 1/12th scales, the better - more traction for all 

See you there!

Erik


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! Super fun day yesterday! The drive was brutal, but worth it. Y'all have a great place to race and run an excellent program.

Can't wait until the next time!

Thanks! 

Mike


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

We have 7 full heats of racing, including 11 1/12th scales. I know there are a few more out there so keep them coming.

VTA (x1)
USGT (x2)
F1 (x1)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x2)

Traction was very high with the addition of 1/12th scale. Good to see many new faces as well as some racers bringing additional cars this past week.

Hope to see everyone again on Sunday 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until on road racing on Sunday! 

We should have a really strong field of 1/12th scale cars as well as the usual heats of F1, VTA, USGT and 17.5.

Hope to see everyone there. 

Erik


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Going to hijack HSW thread just for a minute. On Saturday January 2, Summit in Ft Wayne is having a trophy race if anyone is interested. Same classes are offered at Summit as Toledo. Thought perhaps if some of the Toledo crowd could make it over we could get some of the FT Wayne guys to venture to Toledo on Sundays?


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past weekend, with 7 full heats of racing, including 1101/12th scales (2 heats). I know there are a few more out there so keep them coming.

VTA (x1)
USGT (x2)
F1 (x1)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x2)

Traction was very high with the addition of 1/12th scale. 

Hope to see everyone again on Sunday (Dec 27th) and the following Sunday (Jan 3rd).

Happy holidays to all 

Erik


----------



## Bigcracing (Dec 28, 2014)

*Big series race*

What series race is hobbystopwest doing the weekend of the 10th of janurary?


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past weekend, with 7 full heats of racing.

VTA (x1)
USGT (x2)
F1 (x2)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x1)

Traction started out lower, but built as the day went on - the new layout was fun!

Hope to see everyone again on Sunday (Jan 10th).


I do not beleive there is a series race on Jan 10th, just regular club racing.

Erik


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Jan 10th race - see http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=504945 for details.


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> Jan 10th race - see http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=504945 for details.


good to know.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Start times? Same as a normal Sunday club race?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great race yesterday. 
thanks
chuck


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

There was an excellent turn out this past weekend for the 1st Midwest series race. There were over 80 entries spread over multiple classes (F1, 1/12th scale, 17.5 TC, USGT, VTA).

Glad to see everyone at the track this past weekend and look forward to seeing everyone again on January 17th 

Erik


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Tri-Track SPECtacular!*

Although the drive to and from the track was a little sketchy (thanks mother nature), the on track racing was spectacular! A BIG thank you to the folks at Hobby Stop West (Patrick Falgout) for hosting the first event!

See this post for the details:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=504945


78 entries battling it out for bragging rights! Each track represented well, but what track will take home the most hardware at the end of the series????

Below are the top 3 in each class:

*WGT-R*
1. Patrick Barber
2. Bill Shay
3. Michael Elwood

*17.5 TC*
1. Nate Wagner
2. Ted Hammer
3. Bobby Falgout

*VTA*
1. Eric Meeks
2. Patrick Barber
3. Bobby Falgout

*F1*
1. Joe Klebau
2. Charles Mackin
3. Jason Smith

*USGT*
1. Nate Wagner
2. Mike Mcbride
3. Eric Meeks

*17.5 1/12th*
1. Lee Harpe
2. Lon Burling
3. Joe Klebau

*GT12 Spec*
1. Kevin Nestor
2. Patrick Barber
3. Michael Elwood
:wave:
We realize the next race scheduled for February 7th at Austintown is on Super Bowl Sunday (an oversight on our part!). We are looking at alternative dates. Please stay tuned!


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Only 2 more days to on-road racing at Hobby Stop. Can't wait. Look forward to seeing everyone come out to the track !

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Great turn out this past weekend, with 6 full heats of racing.

VTA (x1)
USGT (x2)
F1 (x1)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x1)

Traction started out lower, but built as the day went on - the new layout was fun!

Hope to see everyone again on Sunday (Jan 24th).


Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

This past weekend, we had 6 full heats of racing, which made for a fun day of racing. Considering there were several racers attending round 2 of the traveling points series, that was very good.

VTA (x2)
USGT (x1)
F1 (x1)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x1)

The new track layout was up and as traction came up quickly, leading to some very fast lap times (sub 8 sec for TC and 1/12th scale). 

Hope to see everyone again next Sunday 

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

2 more days until onroad racing. Can't wait! See everyone on Snday

Erik

*Girl Scout Cookies*
My daughters are selling girl scout cookies again this year. They were able to get a few cases in advance of the official selling window. I will have them at the track on Sunday if anyone is interested - $4/box


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

This past weekend, we had 6 full heats of racing, which made for a fun day of racing. 

VTA (x1)
USGT (x1)
F1 (x1)
17.5 Sedan (x1)
1/12th (x2)

Some epic main event battles in 17.5 and 1/12th scale this weekend.

Hope to see everyone again next Sunday (even though I will be out of town).

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Only 2 more days to on-road racing at Hobby Stop. Can't wait. Look forward to seeing everyone come out to the track !

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Only 2 more days to on-road racing at Hobby Stop. New layout for the month of March. Can't wait. Look forward to seeing everyone come out to the track !

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

This past weekend, we had 5 full heats of racing, which made for a fun day of racing. 

VTA (x1)
USGT (x1)
F1 (x2)
1/12th (x1)

I hope to see everyone again next Sunday 

Erik


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I plan on coming up this Sunday for USGT and F1. Save me a pit spot!


chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello HobbyStop racers! Quick reminder - the last race in the Tri-Track Spectacular is this Saturday at NORCAR! 

Race - Saturday - Doors open at 8am, racing starts at 11am
Practice - Friday - Doors open at noon, track closes at 10pm

Awards will be given out for the series points champions!!! What track will take home the most awards?

See you all at the track!!!


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

This past weekend, we had 5 full heats of racing, which made for a fun day of racing. 

VTA (x1)
USGT (x2)
F1 (x1)
1/12th (x1)

Next Sunday is off for Easter , but I hope to see everyone again the following Sunday 

Erik


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ewippler said:


> This past weekend, we had 5 full heats of racing, which made for a fun day of racing.
> 
> VTA (x1)
> USGT (x2)
> ...


what time do yall start on sunday


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

racing usually starts at noon on Sundays. this coming Sunday, April 10th, is the final onroad race day for winter season. Should be a good time so hopefully many people come out to race one last time before next season (October) !

erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Last On Road race for the winter season in on Sunday. Hope to see everyone there !!!

Erik


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Glad to see everyone at the track this past Sunday. Thanks to Pat and the crew at Hobby Stop West for another awesome season of on road racing this past fall-winter.

Hope to see everyone again over the summer or in the fall (October). 

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

First Week of Onroad Racing is planned for Oct 16th. Pretty sure there will be VTA, USGT, 17.5, 1/12th scale and F1. I also expect a few people will have the new WGT cars with rubber tires. Fun stuff.

Also, I understand Pat will have the track open for practice on Oct 9th for tuning, but maybe not a formal race day - maybe if enough show up we can convince him to hold races.

See everyone soon 

Erik


----------



## hswest (Sep 26, 2016)

*Carpet Track Work Party scheduled for Saturday October 1st, 2016*

Hey guys Hobby Stop West is having a work party to get out some wrinkles that have shown up on the track. It will be on Saturday October 1st at 10am till we are done. If anyone can show up to help it will make the work go quicker. Pat is providing lunch for those who show up and work. Pass it on and bring a buddy so the track will be in top shape for the upcoming Season which starts in about 3 weeks.

Thanks,

Pat & the Hobby Shop crew!


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*On-road Racing Begins October 16th !*

On-road Racing Begins next Sunday, October 16th.

The carpet was freshly laid down and very smooth. A fast layout was also up this past weekend - sub 8sec laps in 1/12th scale.

Expecting VTA, USGT, F1, 1/12th scale and possibly rubber tire WGT and 17.5 sedan to race each Sunday. I understand oval will also run again every other Saturday starting with Oct 15th.

Hope to see everyone there.

FYI - Rumor has it that Hobby Stop West will have the CRC black carpet soon - could be installed at the track in the coming weeks :wink2:

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On road racing is almost upon us !

First race day is this Sunday so bring those cars out. See everyone at the track,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On road racing is almost upon us - Sunday October 23rd!

Hope to see everyone at the track,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

New CRC "Black" carpet is planned to be installed at the track on Saturday. I know Pat and the boys could use extra helpers to install the carpet and re-layout the boards. Hope to see everyone there.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day at the races yesterday with the new CRC "Black" carpet installed. Thanks to the crew the put it down Saturday, there was racing on Sunday 

Had a good turn out of F1, 1/12th scale and USGT cars for racing. Hope to see everyone again next Sunday.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On Road Racing on Sunday. Expected classes are VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12th scale. Hope to see all the cars out on the new CRC black carpet Sunday morning.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. ran VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Some very close, fast racing was had by all.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On Road Racing on Sunday. Expected classes are VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12th scale. Hope to see all the cars out on the new CRC black carpet Sunday morning !

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Sunday Nov 13th, 2016*

Great day of racing on Sunday. ran VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Some very close, fast racing was had by all. Several racers were tuning up for Cleveland in two weeks which made for some very fast 1/12th scale races. 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday 

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*On Road Racing - Sunday Nov 20th*

On Road Racing on Sunday. Expected classes are VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12th scale. Hope to see all the cars out at the track Sunday morning !

Last tune up race day before Cleveland Indoor Champs.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Good luck to those running at Cleveland this week. 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Nov 27th will be a regular on-road club race.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Good turnout considering Cleveland indoor champs took a few racers away.

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Dec 4th will be a regular on-road club race with a new track layout!

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On Road Racing on Sunday. Expected classes are VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12th scale. Hope to see all the cars out at the track Sunday morning !

Only a few more race days before 2016 ends, so hopefully all can attend. See you at the track.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA, USGT (x2), 1/12th scale and F1. Had a few new racers running in several of the classes. The new layout was a fun change of pace and by qual 3, most everyone had it down 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Dec 11th.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On Road Racing on Sunday. Expected classes are VTA, USGT, F1, and 1/12th scale. With cold, wintery weather no upon us, there should be no ex cusses to not come racing  Hope to see all the cars out at the track Sunday morning !

Only a few more race days before 2016 ends, so hopefully all can attend. See you at the track.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There was even a surprise new layout, which took some time to adjust, but ended up being fun none the less. With the holiday's falling on the next 2 Sundays, Pat has some unique on-road racing plans. there is a On-road race on Dec 23rd (Friday) and I think another the following week. Check with the shop for the start times.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA (x2), USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Had a few familiar racers from last season make it to the track which was nice to see. F1 looked likes to make a resurgence with several new racers taking turns with Ted's spare fleet of cars. There was a new layout which was a fun change of pace and by qual 3, most everyone had it down.

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Jan 15th.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Another great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA (x2), USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Had a few familiar racers from last season make it to the track which was nice to see. F1 looked likes to make a resurgence with several new racers taking turns with Ted's spare fleet of cars. 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Jan 22nd.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Another great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale and F1. Had a few familiar racers from last season make it to the track which was nice to see. F1 looked likes to make a resurgence with several new racers taking turns with Ted's spare fleet of cars (we had two heats of F1  ). 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Jan 29th.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

On Road Racing scheduled to begin again in October. Pat is finalizing the schedule.

Hope to see everyone there 

Erik


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I will come to race a few weekends this coming fall and winter. Looking at 1/12 and maybe WGT-R. Might have to run F1 in lieu of the WGT-r doesn't take off.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Erik, how did you do at Tamiya race?


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

davidl said:


> Erik, how did you do at Tamiya race?


I did well. Not as good as I hoped as I just missed a step on the podium (a-mains results were 4th, 4th and 1st). There was actually some confusion at the awards ceremony due to a computer glitch in main #1 and I was initially awarded 2nd place due to my win in main #3. However, I ended up losing third place on the tie breaker - apparently a win and a 4th doesn't beat a 2nd and a 3rd .

I had a much better handling car this year and was closer to the front 3 racers than the prior year - the top two racers were definitely quicker/more consistent then the 2016 winner, so that was a plus. Looking forward to making a run in 2018 

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Hobby Stop Fall/Winter On Road Season - Started Oct 22nd, 2017*

On Road Racing picked up again on Sunday. Had a nice turn out of USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and VTA cars. Good turn out for the first weekend back.

Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Another great day of racing this past Sunday.

Had a nice turn out of USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and VTA cars. Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## goalvaro (Oct 31, 2017)

Great day of racing on Sunday. There were heats of VTA, USGT (x2), 1/12th scale and F1. Had a few new racers running in several of the classes. The new layout was a fun change of pace and by qual 3, most everyone had it down 

Hope to see everyone at the track next Sunday - Dec 11th.


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*NIB Parma 1/12th scale bodies - $12 each*

I picked up a few 1/12th scale bodies for a really good price. No way I can go through as many as I purchased over the course of a season.

10207 - Parma 1/12 EE1 Clear Body .030 (new in the package) - $12 each

PM, email me or stop by my pit at the track if interested.

FYI - Looks like a good day for racing on Sunday. Hope to see everyone at the track 

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Had a nice turn out of USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and VTA cars. Some of the gas racers made it to the track for the 1st time this season. Also, the VTA cars were starting to hook up with the new Protoform tires/wheels (HPI stopped making them). 

Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing this past Sunday, although the weather outside was not so nice .

Had a nice turn out of USGT (2 heats), 1/12th scale, F1 (2 heats) and VTA cars. Some new and familiar faces visited the track for the first time this season.

Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of racing this past Sunday.

Had a nice turn out of USGT (2 heats), 1/12th scale, F1 (2 heats) and VTA (2 heats) cars. Some new and familiar faces visited the track and the hobby stop west crew did a great job of moving the program considering the number of heats and cars.

Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Another great day of racing this past Sunday.

Had a nice turn out of USGT (2heats), 1/12th scale, 1/12th scale spec (21.5 motors, CRC control tire, GT style bodies), F1 (2 heats) and VTA (2 heats) cars. 

F1 is turning into the big class with 3-4 guys prepping cars and 3-4 more who are alternating weeks. If everyone show at once, there could be 20-25 racers 

Hope to see everyone back at the track again next Sunday,

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope to see everyone at the track this Sunday.

Erik

FYI - I found a Tamiya Porsche 956 Jost body set (part #51491)- new in the package. If someone wants it for the new 21.5 1/12th scale class, $32 and its yours 

I also have a HobbyWing 1S 120A Xerun ESC (81020211 #700061) and two 1/12th scale servos (1 Futaba, 1 JR) if someone wants to get into the class. I will bring those to the track as well.


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of onroad racing yesterday at Hobby Stop. 7 extremely full heats of cars in VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and 1/12th GT.

hope to see everyone at the track again next weekend.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of onroad racing on Sunday at Hobby Stop. 8 extremely full heats of cars in VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and 1/12th GT. There was even a novice/rookie class (nice to see the youngster out there trading paint.

hope to see everyone at the track again next weekend.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Some great racing action at Hobby Stop this past weekend. 7 heats of cars with 9 1/12th scale (in one heat) and 2 heats of F1. There was even a heat of 17.5 Sedan. Good to see the turnout returning again.

Hope to see everyone next Sunday.

Erik


----------



## ewippler1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great day of onroad racing on Sunday at Hobby Stop. 5 extremely full heats of cars in VTA, USGT, 1/12th scale, F1 and 1/12th GT. Good turn out considering the snowy weather and Superbowl festivities.

hope to see everyone at the track again next weekend (racing usually starts between 11:30-noon).

Erik


----------

